# The Aire at Denia is closed until further notice.



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I may well have missed this information in an earlier thread but still feel it is worth repeating.
We attempted to enter the Denia Aire and found ourselves in a narrow road with traffic both ways visiting a supermarket. Not easy to turn around. Note on gate says to go to Calpe.... we did and it must rate as one of the best equipped Aires we have visited.

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see this earlier today

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-144107-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

bognormike said:


> see this earlier today
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-144107-0-days0-orderasc-.html


I did but moments too late!

They say that re-building is taking place but looking over the wall, I could not see much action.

p.s. It is not a great place to visit when closed, as your ability to escape is limited. So for the time being, DO NOT DRIVE TO THE ENTRANCE until you re sure it is open. There are a couple of old Motorhomes parked inside the locked gates it seems.

Alan


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Rosalan
hope you are having a fantastic trip. We were in Calpe in May. Loved it. Hope you are both well and having fun. Last we heard Reuben was planning a new shower block at Denia and someone mentioned a pool. Cant believe its closed as we understood it usually is quite busy summertime.
love toyou both
Resa


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A regular visitor to Denia informed me today that Denia was closed down until they replaced their inadequate sewage system after repeated warnings. whether or not this is a fact I have no way of knowing.

Alan

Thanks SmurfingUK, the weather is lovely but the price rise in fuel came as a surprise. France is now cheaper than Spain for diesel


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Alan, I've been searching the campsite database for Aires at Denia or Calpe and can't find any listed. Can you let me have co-ordinates (or addresses) for them please as I'd love to spend a few days there.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi We used the All the Aires in Spain Co-ordinates, which at this moment are in my van; I am sitting by the pool. Will pm you them later if you wish. For the record, Calpe ranks as one of the good sites, even though it is basically a flat gravel parking area with marked bays. As already said Denia is very closed at this time until work has been carried out. There was no sign of work when we were there, it was a national holiday.
Denia near the sea, Calpe with superb views and 7 minutes from the sea (I was told). Virtually every amenity on a smallish scale and clean... splash pool, kitchen, toilets, showers, electricity and WiFi. The very nice reception man is also most supportive, all for 12€ when camping costs can be high. We paid 52€ a night for little more than offered here, further along the coast.

Alan


----------

